# Scheduled Maintenance - 9/8/2011



## phreebsd

MudInMyBlood forums will be down for scheduled maintenance sometime during the time below.

September 8, 2011 between 4:00am and 7:00am CDT

During this time, all services will be unavailable. These include the forums, manuals, all standalone How-to articles, etc. It is estimated that the _downtime will be around 15 minutes._

Thanks for supporting MudInMyBlood !!


----------



## Sanative

No problem compared to HL's problems! :mimbrules:


----------



## tx_brute_rider

X2^ HL loses people, IMO because there maintenance is a PITA for users online. Good thing it's in the morning, because I visit this site every day


----------



## phreebsd

Downtime commenced at 4am. The maintenance was performed sucessfully. we are now on a newer version of MySQL. Hooray!

the downtime was 16 minutes. 1 minute over estimate.

Again, thanks all for your patience and your support!


----------



## wyo58

Boy I'm not sure a whole minute over time? It's a great site with great people thanks for MIMB!


----------

